

The man who predicted the 2008 economic crisis - abdullahisham
http://www.rksv.in/blog/2013/09/what-you-do-not-know-about-the-new-rbi-governor-mr-raghuram-rajan/

======
dibbsonline
I was expecting Peter Schiff!

